# Puppy waking up/whining often during the night



## joeincleveland

Hello everybody!

One week ago, I brought home my first puppy--a great little Goldendoodle pup. I work from home, so he's out the entire day from the crate, playing, sleeping next to my feet, and I've been lucky enough to be at home to housebreak him--that's going GREAT. He's only 9 weeks old and has only had a few minor accidents. He already goes to the door and looks expectantly at me when he needs to eliminate.

Unfortunately, this good puppy turns into quite a baby at night. I've tried taking away his food and water a couple of hours before sleep, run around with him for most of the afternoon and evening and make sure he's good and tired, and he happily sleeps next to me starting around 9 PM while I'm watching TV or reading.

I put him in an adjustable crate in the living room with a doggy bed in it. He sleeps just fine. I take him out right before bedtime, and he'll go. I go upstairs around 11 PM, and life is good. Then, around 12 PM he'll start whining. I'll go downstairs, let him out, and he pees just a little bit, and then lays down in the grass. I'll dry him off (it's humid here and very dewy out) and put him back in his crate. I go upstairs, and he starts whining...escalating to barking and howling. Earlier in the evening he'll drift back to sleep, but he'll get up every hour and a half all night, and as the night goes on, he whines more and more when he goes back into his crate. This morning, I got up around 6 AM, took him out, and he whined straight from 6 AM to 7:30 AM, when I caved and just got up.

He's nine weeks old, and only been here for a week, so I'm not expecting miracles. I know I'll need to get up once or twice a night to let him relive himself, but 5 times a night is too much. A couple questions:

1.) Should I move his crate from the living room to my bedroom where he can see me?
2.) I really doubt he *needs* to go potty each time he cries. How can I tell the difference? Should I just take him every three hours period...no matter how much he whines?
3.) He's loud. I really don't want him to whine for an entire night, lest I incur the wrath of my neighbors...

Advice?


----------



## Elana55

joeincleveland said:


> I put him in an adjustable crate in the living room with a doggy bed in it. He sleeps just fine. I take him out right before bedtime, and he'll go. I go upstairs around 11 PM, and life is good. Then, around 12 PM he'll start whining. I'll go downstairs, let him out, and he pees just a little bit, and then lays down in the grass.


This is your FIRST mistake. He went out an hour earlier. Now he wakes up and really just wants YOU there. He only pees a little, so he does not need to go. DO NOT GO TO HIM AT THIS TIME. LET HIM HOWL. 

You have taught him that if he howls, you will come and let him out and give him attention. Instead, wait until he is quiet and THEN go and let him out if you think he needs to pee. Increase your requirement for quiet until you only let him out one time during the night at say, 2:00AM if he was let out at 11:00PM. 




joeincleveland said:


> I go upstairs, and he starts whining...escalating to barking and howling. Earlier in the evening he'll drift back to sleep, but he'll get up every hour and a half all night, and as the night goes on, he whines more and more when he goes back into his crate. This morning, I got up around 6 AM, took him out, and he whined straight from 6 AM to 7:30 AM, *when I caved and just got up*.


Yup. You are being trained to let him out when he raises a ruckus. NEVER take him out for raising a ruckus at this age. 

Because he has trained you, expect a few sleepless nights on this one now, but you have to be tough and just get through it. Otherwise you are going to create a dog that cannot ever be left alone in his crate. What happens if you go out to the store or to work? The dog needs to know he is going to be left alone in his crate and that it is OK and safe to be left alone. 




joeincleveland said:


> 1.) Should I move his crate from the living room to my bedroom where he can see me?


I don't think so. I think doing this might actually create a dog that will have separation anxiety. Dogs do need to understand that they are OK by themselves. 



joeincleveland said:


> 2.) I really doubt he *needs* to go potty each time he cries. How can I tell the difference? Should I just take him every three hours period...no matter how much he whines?


The best thing is to put him on a schedule at night for potty breaks. I would get up no more than twice to let him out between 11:00PM and 7:00AM. Set an alrm clock and only let him out if he is quiet. 



joeincleveland said:


> 3.) He's loud. I really don't want him to whine for an entire night, lest I incur the wrath of my neighbors...


Unless you live in an apartment, you can do this. If you are in an apartment I am not sure what the answer is. Perhaps you will need to go and talk to your neighbors and offer ear plugs and tell them this may take about 5 days (it would be a LOT less if you had stuck to your guns and not let him out when he howled from day one, but what is done is done). 

Read the thread above on NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) and start using that to start your puppy's training. You can also make the crate more likeable by getting a book from www.dogwise.com called "Crate Games" which will help to make the whole crating issue a non issue. 

Let us know how you make out.. and BTW.. get ear plugs for yourself too.


----------



## joeincleveland

One thing I've wondered is if there's a way to help train him to be quiet in the crate during the day as a way to help increase the training. For example, putting him in the crate right now (he's sleeping on the floor at my feet.) Helpful? Not?

I really guess I've been a big softie when it comes to picking him up when he's whining...time to get tough....

Thanks...I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Elana55

Day training is excellant. Put the crate in a different room. Teach him to go in the crate with the word "Crate" and then throw food in there (at first) but don't shut the door. Eventually shut the door and immediately open it and so forth.. extending the door shut time. 

As I mentioned in the other crate training thread, the dog should never exit the crate until given a release word, even if the door is open. Fact is, as you approach the crate the dog should sit and not get up when you open the door until you release him. 

Start by approaching the crate. If the dog is standing, just runr your back. Usually the dog will sit. Turn around. If the dog gets up, turn your back. Repeat until the dog stays sitting with you facing him in the crate. 

Next go to open the door. If the dog gets up, shut the door and turn your back. Repeat until the dog remains sitting when you open the door. If the dog won't come out of the crate because you have him trained too well to stay sitting, then use food or a toy to lure him out while giving a release word (I use 'go ahead' but most pople use OK.. but it has to be the same word all the time and you can use this later in training too).

Remember, what is "cute" behavior in a puppy is often real annoying behavior as an adult dog (jumping up, nipping, not being obedient, breaking commands, not paying attention etc.). Start now and you will have an adult dog that is a joy as opposed to an adult dog you hate to have around!


----------

